# llamar la atención



## Guayanan Boy

Ciao a tutti, parlando con un ragazzo d'italia qualcuno l'ha detto "eso me llama la atención" e io dopo che lui mi ha chiesto che significa quella espressione no ho saputo tradurre quello, so che lo veramente importante e che lui ha capito lo ho spiego con un'altre parole ma vorrei sapere si qualcuno mi dici, opzione per dire quello in italiano grazie a tutti.


----------



## honeyheart

"Llamar la atención" se dice "attirare l'attenzione"; después, para traducir la frase exacta haría falta conocer el contexto.


----------



## Guayanan Boy

Ah ok muchas gracias, pero con eso creo que es suficiente. Creo que en lo referente a idiomas este foro es un capo lavoro..!!


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> "Llamar la atención" se dice "attirare l'attenzione"; después, para traducir la frase exacta haría falta conocer el contexto.


 
*Attirare l'attenzione *(llamar la atención) significa también que lo que escucho produjo interés.
Sin embargo, de acuerdo con HyHt, con más contexto podríamos descubrir maneras de decir diferentes.


----------



## victorcortes86

honeyheart said:


> "Llamar la atención" se dice "attirare l'attenzione"; después, para traducir la frase exacta haría falta conocer el contexto.



Buona sera,

Mi ho sempre chiesto lo stesso. E' una frase comune in spagnolo. Ecco, forse potrei aggiungere alcuni esempi, e il mio tentativo di traduzione. Forse qualcun madrelingua possa corregirmi:

"Los ojos claros me llaman la atención"  - "Mi piacciono gli occhi chiari"
"El presidente dijo algo que me llamó la atención - "Il presidente ha detto qualcosa che ha attirato la mia attenzione".

Per il momento, non mi vengono in mente altre opzioni.

Intanto, vorrei attirare l'attenzione sul fatto che attirare l'attenzione vuol anché dire rimproverare.

Esempio:
"Mi maestro me llamó la atención." - "Il mio insegnante mi ha rimproverato." (per un cattivo comportamento)


----------



## bearded

victorcortes86 said:


> attirare l'attenzione vuol anche dire rimproverare.


Solo in Spagnolo però, non in Italiano.

Oltreché  ''attirare l'attenzione'' noi diciamo anche ''richiamare l'attenzione'' su qualcosa.


----------



## victorcortes86

bearded man said:


> Solo in Spagnolo però, non in Italiano.
> 
> Oltreché  ''attirare l'attenzione'' noi diciamo anche ''richiamare l'attenzione'' su qualcosa.



Allora, 

Llamar la atencion (per un cattivo comportamento) si dice richiamare l'atenzione?
Attire l'atenzione un questo contesto sarebbe scorreto?


----------



## bearded

victorcortes86 said:


> Llamar la atencion (per un cattivo comportamento) si dice richiamare l'atenzione?
> Attire l'atenzione un questo contesto sarebbe scorreto?


Attirare l'attenzione e richiamare l'attenzione sono equivalenti, ma non significano rimproverare.

Per dire che qualcuno è stato rimproverato, noi possiamo dire ''Il tale è stato richiamato'', o meglio ''il tale ha ricevuto un richiamo'' (specialmente nel caso di un rimprovero ufficiale). In queste espressioni non c'è la parola 'attenzione'.


----------



## victorcortes86

victorcortes86 said:


> Esempio:
> "Mi maestro me llamó la atención." - "Il mio insegnante mi ha rimproverato." (per un cattivo comportamento)



Va bene. Ho capito benissimo.

Intanto, il mio esempio e' correto, vero?


----------



## bearded

Sì, l'esempio citato al #9 è corre*tt*o.


----------



## victorcortes86

bearded man said:


> Sì, l'esempio citato al #9 è corre*tt*o.



Ciao,

A volte, diciamo in spagnolo: Esa chica me llama la atención, cioe', quella ragazza mi pare carina, simpatica, etc. Non necessariamente che io abbia una cotta per lei, ma mi piace guardarla e ammirarla.

Se puo' dire che la ragazza attira la mia attenzione per esprimere questo senso?


----------



## bearded

''Attira la mia attenzione'' secondo me va inteso in senso letterale, cioè ''si fa notare da me''.  La mia attenzione può essere attirata anche da una cosa o da una ragazza bruttissima, se ha qualcosa di notevole. Il significato non è necessariamente solo positivo..
Detta ad es. in un colloquio tra due giovani amici, comunque, la frase può assumere il significato che intendi tu.


----------



## victorcortes86

Va bene.

Inoltre, sarebbe lo stesso dire:

Mi attira l'attenzione    che     Attira la mia attenzione

Il primo caso sarebbe l'equivalente a "*me* llama la atención" 



bearded man said:


> Detta ad es.


Che cosa vuol dire ad es? Ad esempio?


----------



## bearded

''Mi attira l'attenzione'' non è idiomatico.
Per es./ad es. = per esempio, ad esempio.
Mi sembra di capire che i significati spagnoli di ''chiamare l'attenzione'' non siano trasferibili nella nostra lingua...
Ti ricordo che in questo forum sono ammesse solo parole italiane (altrimenti rischi che i tuoi messaggi vengano cancellati).


----------



## victorcortes86

bearded man said:


> ''Mi attira l'attenzione'' non è idiomatico.
> 
> Mi sembra di capire che i significati spagnoli di ''chiamare l'attenzione'' non siano trasferibili nella nostra lingua...



Ho capito: con attirare la attenzione non si puo' impiegare il verbo reflessivo come in spagnolo.
Concordo. Credo che nel esempio della ragazza che mi pare carina sarebbe meglio dire semplicemente che quella ragazza mi piace.



bearded man said:


> Ti ricordo che in questo forum sono ammesse solo parole italiane (altrimenti rischi che i tuoi messaggi vengano cancellati).


Credevo di stare nel forum italiano-spagnolo...


----------



## bearded

Scusa la mia distrazione!
Io non partecipo quasi mai a questo forum, ma di frequente a quello 'Solo Italiano' - e spesso rispondo ai messaggi partendo dagli ''Alerts''...


----------



## victorcortes86

Va bene.

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------

